# Dog labor ?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry you guys I don't know who else to ask and I've only ever been threw the puppy thing once when I was little and simply came home to puppies.
Parents left me their dogs :/ Cleo didn't want to go out this morning so I left her be, at 12 she asked to go out but had her tail tucked between her legs, we are not good friends we basically put up with eachother. Any ways about a hour ago my husband realized she wasn't in the house. Went out and looked for her and found her a half hour ago. She dug a tunnel under my brothers work shop. I got her out, she was shaking and growling at the other dogs. The growling not uncommon for her she's a sour dog. Put her in the bathroom and called my mom. She asked if she was ok and I'm like I don't know I don't do puppies! I have directions to go to a vet if I need to but what kind of 'rule' am I following here? How do I know when to take to the vet? It's not my dog so I'm freaking here


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So she hasn't delivered any yet?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I don't know if she is just in prelabor or what the deal is. No pushing just all up in my face licking me


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Got a puppy think we are good


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yikes! Glad I'm not in your shoes! :stop: Has she had any more?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know right! I think I'm done taking care of other people's animals lol whenever they leave me in charge something always happens 
She has had 2 she's not going as fast as the sites I have found googling it lol but she's doing it.
Which if anyone is ever in this situation a dog is in stage 1 labor from anywhere from 6 to 16 hours!! They usually have puppies every half hour but a get is needed if it has been a hour of pushing and no puppies lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad 2 are out.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How's she doing? I would certainly be giving her a shot of oxytocin to push the pups out. You can also put a glove on and check her with one finger. I don't let my girls go more than 2 hours in between pups, with no pushing. If they are pushing, no more than 10 minutes before I put a glove on and check.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

If she's 12 I would not give oxytocin. Her uterus is older and might not be able to handle the stronger contractions.

Puppies should come no longer than 45 minutes in between.

Get her to the vet if she's having issues.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh you meant at 12 o'clock. I'm tired...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol yeah she's only like 5 maybe. I would have to think and I'm to tired for that lol sorry it took so long to get back to you guys.....goat shopping  but she only be the two, she is super protective over them so I'm just leaving her be but she is acting totally fine and taking good care of them. Yay! Nothing bad went wrong on my watch lol


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Maybe she just has small litters. Glad she's doing well.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

My sisters dog had puppies for the first time last winter. My sister was at work when I checked her dog and found two puppies one licked off and the other still in the sack. I got the him cleaned off and she started popping out puppies every 8-10 minutes. Towards the end she started having them a hour apart. She started at about 8:00 and had her last puppy at 3:00 in the morning. She ended up having 12 puppies, all healthy and are now all sold to good homes, we still get to see pictures of all of them.
The next day though was hard. I got about 2 hours of sleep and then went on to work a 8 hour day. Put all the puppies where born alive so it was worth being tired.

I hope all is still well with you and the dog. I know what it's like to help someone else's dog give birth. I don't get along that great with my sisters dog either.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Still doing good! Other then moving them all over the house and refusing to go out side  but she is a good mama. She's a working dog and every time she has come into heat she would beat the crap out of their male and this kinda worked out good for them because my moms dog is super old and can't go work cows any more so they were down to just Cleo and the male who is also getting old :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So where are the pictures?


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

She's probably a bit stressed not being in her home environment. Why is your mom not watching her?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No she is in her home lol we all live on the same ranch.
She's not here because my grandma passed and her house is in Arizona (we are in California) and she is cleaning out the house to sell. It's a old peoples community and no dogs allowed.
Her is Cleo and her babies


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww, too cute!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so cute!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Is dad an ACD? They look just like little ACD/Heeler pups  Glad everything is ok


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dad Queensland heeler McNab and mom is a Queensland border collie........cattle mutt dogs lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol, I knew mom was mix :lol: Cute pups, wonder if they'll look more like Heelers.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the two black dots on that one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------

